# Apple TV et sous-titres



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je me poses une question.
Je prend un de mes DVD que j'encode avec Handbrake dans un format lisible par l'AppleTV. Je peux mettre plusieurs piste audio et sélectionner celle que je veux lors de la lecture.
Mais pour les sous tires que faire? Si, pour l'encodage je les sélectionne, ils sont incrustés à l'image.
Existe t'il un moyen de choisir d'afficher ou non les sous-titres, comme sur un DVD?


----------



## mandrak134 (13 Octobre 2009)

Normalement en faisant un appui long sur le bouton lecture tu dois voir une fenêtre apparaitre avec les sous titres et les options : désactivé, et les sous titres que tu as choisi d'intégrer.
Mais j'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on met plusieurs langues différentes, il y a un conflit entre les langues et les sous titres donc le mieux c'est de mettre en anglais avec les sous titres VO et VF.
Comme quoi, ce n'est pas encore le top en terme d'encodage de DVD.:hein:


----------

